# MY PARENTS DONT UNDERSTAND



## Shadowlove (Jan 18, 2012)

I have tried explaining to my parents about my IBS and how it effects my daily life and i wanted to try the IBS diet.....they both laughed at me. What can i do when i dont even have to the support of them???? please help i am really lost right now!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here hon.... Print off this brochure and give it to them to read.http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdfAlso ask your Dr to talk to them. Another idea: Bring them to this website so they can see different treatments and ideas to help you.


----------

